# IELTS Validity 2 or 3 years wrt DIBP



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

All

I got required IELTS score in JULY 2013 

In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa

Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???

I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?

But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it as valid for only 2 yrs??


----------



## MASAFIV (Nov 27, 2014)

Your understanding is correct.

DIPB reckons IELTS score valid up to 3 years for immigration purposes.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Given it's now mid-April, it might be worth taking a fresh language test. No guarantee that an invitation will hop along, or a visa be issued, before July. I'd recommend taking PTE-A over IELTS, if you decide to take another test.




Arumugamg said:


> All
> 
> I got required IELTS score in JULY 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Given it's now mid-April, it might be worth taking a fresh language test. No guarantee that an invitation will hop along, or a visa be issued, before July. I'd recommend taking PTE-A over IELTS, if you decide to take another test.


Hi problem is I wrote manytimes IELTS the one in july 2013 is best 6.5 in all 4 band thats the reason thinking to use that scorecard 

I believe as per IMMIGRATION SOUTH AUSTRALIA website processing time is 3 weeks max so i belive within 4 weeks after my EOI i will get ITA I hope everything will be done before July 2016 

Do you have any idea reg my doubt that only at time of my application my IELTS score needs to be within 3 yrs limit?? Not at the time is granted or co allocated am i right???


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi problem is I wrote manytimes IELTS the one in july 2013 is best 6.5 in all 4 band thats the reason thinking to use that scorecard
> 
> I believe as per IMMIGRATION SOUTH AUSTRALIA website processing time is 3 weeks max so i belive within 4 weeks after my EOI i will get ITA I hope everything will be done before July 2016
> 
> Do you have any idea reg my doubt that only at time of my application my IELTS score needs to be within 3 yrs limit?? Not at the time is granted or co allocated am i right???


My understanding is that they only need to be valid at the time of invitation; however, you may want to hunt around the DIBP / State Nomination website to check this out to be doubly sure.


----------

